# Need help



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok need help! My mom had some issues with Staples and is now getting a bit of money back on a gift card. Sadly to their store so we are limited to how much we can spend.

http://www.staples.com/Canon-PowerShot-SD1400-IS-Digital-Camera-Black/product_854453

http://www.staples.com/Canon-PowerShot-SX120-IS-Digital-Camera/product_822655

http://www.staples.com/Canon-PowerShot-SD1400-IS-Digital-Camera-Black/product_854453

Are any of these worth it or should I just pass on a camera and go for an external hard drive?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you have to spend the money right away?

Your Kodak is working just fine for you. I don't think the Canons would produce better pictures than you have right now.

Here is a link on theCanons.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Do you have to spend the money right away?
> 
> Your Kodak is working just fine for you. I don't think the Canons would produce better pictures than you have right now.
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:Forget me I am trying to convince her to buy a good one for her. She used to be really into photography (long story on what happened :X) she was really good. Soooo I will be pushing for her.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> she was really good. Soooo I will be pushing for her.


Itis a personal thing and depends what type of pictures she takes. If she was really into photography, a point and shoot might not be what she wants.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2010)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Â  she was really good. Soooo I will be pushing for her.Â
> ...



She was BIG time into it.  I mentioned lenses and she is getting intrested. She likes Nikon so I'm thinking d300. Sadly it needs to be through Staples.


----------

